# balszerencsés vs. szerencsétlen



## NagyKiss

Sziasztok!

Van-e valami különbség ezek között a szavak között?

Köszi!


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Igen, van különbség. 
A "balszerencsés" irodalmibb, jelentése szó szerint értendő.

A "szerencsétlen" gyakoribb a hétköznapi nyelvben. Ez a szó gyakran használatos olyan emberre is, aki valamit rosszul csinál és ez minket bosszant, idegesít, vagy akiről rossz véleménnyel vagyunk általában:

_"Hova rúgod azt a labdát, te szerencsétlen?!"
"Állj már fel, te szerencsétlen!"
"Te szerencsétlen hülye!"_


----------



## Zsanna

A_ balszerencsés_ nekem nem tűnik irodalminak, de kétségtelen, hogy az ilyen "egyszerű" (mert határozottan azt jelenti, amit állít), kifejező szavakat manapság ritkábban halljuk (a terjengősség és a félrefogalmazás divatosabb). Valószínűleg (a Google statisztikája minden esetre alátámasztja) a _peches_ szó gyakoribb, de szerintem lehet, hogy azért, mert rövidebb, de az is lehet, hogy a balszerencsét nem szeretjük már megnevezni. (Saját tipp.)

A _szerencsétlen_ lehet a balszerencsés szinonimája éppen, de (szótári első jelentésében) inkább a nyomorult, elesett, boldogtalan, sikertelen értelemben használjuk, mert ebben a szóban inkább a szerencse hiányáról van szó, illetve annak valamelyik következményéről, aspektusáról. (-> Mivel nincs szerencséje, szegény, rosszul táplálkozik, rossz az egészsége, a megjelenése, az élete stb.)
De használjuk még (főleg dolgokról, eseményekről szólva) 1. rosszul v. félresikerült 2. szomorú, tragikus értelemben is és az AndrasBP emlegette, eredetileg gyámoltalan, ügyefogyott, mamlasz, szánalmas értelemben is. (De ez elmegy a durva "balfasz" erősségig.)

Tehát a különbség szerintem abban áll, hogy balszerencséje bárkinek lehet, bármilyen talpraesett, ügyes stb., de ha valaki szerencsétlen, akkor abba belejátszhat az, hogy ő maga is teljesen vagy részben oka a szerencsétlen helyzetének. Eleve más esélyekkel indul vagy a körülményei vagy saját hiányosságai (vagy egyszerre mindkettő) miatt.


----------



## NagyKiss

Fantasztikus, Zsanna, köszi az oly részletes magyarázatodat és, Andras, köszönöm a példaidat!


----------



## francisgranada

Csak annyit tennék hozzá, hogy a _balszerencsés_ szerintem se kimondottan irodalmi szó. A _balszerencsés_ többé kevésbé a "peches" szinonimája, de talán egy kissé "erősebb". Viszont én is úgy látom, hogy manapság mind ritkábban használjuk.


----------



## AndrasBP

Valóban, az "irodalmi" talán túlzás, úgy értettem, hogy inkább az írott nyelvre jellemző. 
Azt kellett volna írnom, hogy "választékosabb", vagy "a beszélt nyelvben ritkábban használatos".


----------



## Zsanna

De talán azt is érdemes figyelembe venni, hogy bizonyos szókapcsolatokban továbbra is használjuk az élő nyelvben, pl. "egy balszerencsés véletlen folytán...", ahol semmiképpen nem helyettesíthető a _peches_ szóval.
Hogy ez a kifejezés mennyire használatos manapság, abban nem vagyok biztos, de lehet, hogy már ez is majdnem választékosnak tűnhet, pedig eredetileg nem volt az.

P.S. Utólag jutott eszembe, hogy talán ugyanebben a kifejezésben lehetne használni a _szerencsétlen_ szót is, első látásra ugyanabban az értelemben.


----------

